# Starting the Gathering of Supplies



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so I had to make the title something my BF wouldn't get a hint from. In late August I'm getting him a mini rex bunny for his birthday. He has no idea what he's getting and I'm getting really excited. I start work on the first and then the next couple paychecks will go to bunny things. 
I've also started serious negotiations/planning with my breeder I'm getting him from. He's going to get a boy bunny hopefully one around 8 weeks old, but I wont be terribly picky. If I need to buy one in a month and pay for boarding for another month so be it. I'd do anything for my boyfriend. He had a bunny growing up and it was his only pet that he loved and had for more than a year. I guess he had bad luck with pets growing up. 
I plan on making my own, two story cage. I plan on training the little guy to walk on a leash with a harness and using a litter box instead of going where ever he wants to. I also plan on getting him neutered. No crazy bunny, running around all hormonal. lol. 
Sorry Guys I just have to vent my excitement somewhere otherwise I'm going to blow my cover.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That's such a sweet idea! I hope all goes to plan.  What colour bunny?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

what ever color she has. She's a state away so I cant be picky. As long as its a boy and its the breed I want I dont care. As I said their all cute color wont matter. I presume she'll pick one for me and then send a pic.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sweet.  There's a bunny up for adoption here on the classifieds for free. The owners sound really caring, so I wish I could give it a home.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah there was a bunny up for free on our local craigslist too. We don't have the space for a big bunny hence the little guy. I also would feel bad putting him in a small cage also hence a double decker for the little guy.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww cute idea! :3

I had a bunny growing up and they are a handful, they naw on everything. But you can't help but love them. I'm sure he'll just love it!

Mske sure to get the dear little thing some alfalfa, they adore it. :3


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh I plan on getting him lots of chew things. along with a big bag of alfalfa. I also have a carrot garden just for him


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Naw! He's going to love that.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm hoping I get carrots, their in their own separate garden box with just potting soil in it. The box is about 8-9 inches deep and they are only supposed to grow to 6-7 inches. This little guy is going to get spoilt. Fresh veggies and good scratches all the time!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

alright so I've been e-mailing the breeder today. I'm going to be in MN from August 18th to the 22nd and that's when we're getting the little guy. The breeder said that, that will be a great time to come and get a baby boy. She said if anything she'll e-mail me and have me send money to hold one. I'm so excited! I can't wait to get working and start buying things for him.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so I found a cage for 50 bucks! I think it was a steal of a deal. It's 41.4"L x 17.5"W x 26"H It's got bout a 5 inch solid plastic bottom in it with the bottom 3 sectioned off by a grate to keep the bunny out of his poo. It's got really nice black wire cage on top with 2 doors, but the top completely opens. It had a thick frame that allows it to sit on the ground pretty dang level/sturdy.
It currently has a ramp and a small second level but the ramp has been chewed up. Their also made of plastic. I plan on trashing those and making a new ramp and second level (out of wood) that goes across most of the cage. It also housed a wild bunny so I am going to clean it with a bleach solution today. The lady gave me a water bottle and food dish but I think I'll just toss those as well, both are plastic and I don't want to risk anything. 
So what do you think? Did I do good for the cage part?


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Such a sweet gift for your boyfriend!! If the breeder sends you a picture you should post it here.  I am not sure what kind of rabbits my aunt had before she passed away but they would sit under the furniture and growl like dogs at you if you got too close!!! 

Just make sure he wants the responsibility of taking care of an animal right now so there are no hard feelings he might hide because he would be afraid to hurt your feelings. I only bring this up because recently someone's boyfriend gave their girlfriend a betta and she had mixed feelings bordering angry that her boyfriend said "I love you! Here is a responsibility." (not complaining at you!! I am just passing the info in case you missed that post.) 

The cage you got sounds good.  I would have tossed the water bottle too just because they are cheap enough there is no need to take a chance. The food dish could have been saved probably if it was in good condition. They can be sterilized and run through the dishwasher. If it was chewed up better to get a new one too. 

BTW I love your betta in your avatar picture  I kept meaning to tell you, just never really found the opportunity.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh no thats alright. His only reason we don't have one yet is because we "dont have the room for one" lol When we moved, we moved into a bigger house. There's that extra space we needed. I did see the post and I'm not too concerned, he needs a pet that is his, and he knows it (but he thinks we don't have the room, giggle). I have my fish and bird, we share the snake but he doesn't have an animal to cuddle with (my bird cuddles with me lol). We've talked about getting one and the last time we talked about it he said "well maybe by the end of summer we'll have the space." once again giggle. 
The food dish was a bit chewed as well :/ It looks like anything he could chew on he did, then again it was a wild bunny. Poor thing probably had anxiety issues. I'll hit up the local thrift stores for a pet dish made of metal or ceramic. 
I got the new second level cut and drilled today. Tomorrow I'm sanding and attaching. I just used a hunk of plywood. I didn't want to use anything because, even though this bunny is going to have a plethora of chew blocks, he'll probably chew it up too...I hope to get a pic up tomorrow

BTW thanks for liking my avatar photo. Dizzy is such a weirdo at times lol


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I had a lop-eared bunny when I was in high school, I LOVED him. Good luck with this.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok I worked a TON on the cage today. I got the top level completed (sanded, edges rounded, attached to the cage, and covered/padded). I also finished the ramp, I couldn't get the grooves to work out right so I drilled a tone of divets in the ramp for the bunny to get purchase with his claws (like you can't go a square inch without finding at least two holes) I hope it'll work for his little paws. Ok so I SCORED at the local thrift store. I found a dark red velvet that almost matches the color of the plastic on the bottom (seemingly to be cut perfectly for the top) and a small roll of padding for a dollar each! So guess who got a velvet padded upstairs? This bunny.  I also found a new food dish and a small stuffed rabbit to put in there for now. The first photo shows the size and colors of the cage. The second shows the padded top, ramp, food dish and stuffie. Sorry for the crappy quality but its my phone camera.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok on a side note I went to my LPS and I just about caved. They had baby lop eared bunnies. They were so dang cute! all 3 wanted to be pet at once and were fighting to get in front of the door. I must of sat there for 15-30 minutes petting those little guys. I think I might be more excited about this than he is...wait he doesn't know lol. Of course I'm more excited!! I know about it! Ugg I'm going to burst with excitement. This summer better go fast.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I love what you've done with your bunny penthouse apartment!  The dollar stores by me mostly carry junk. I used to live by really nice quality dollar stores. I miss them!

What kind of bird do you guys have? I have a budgie (Peanut) and a green wing macaw (Louise) i've grown up with birds they're great. I love snakes too. I was looking into a ball python, but I don't want to take the chance and end up with my dogs or birds eaten.

I can't wait to see pictures from the breeder


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

We have a cockatiel, she's 12 years now. Gosh I feel old... We also have a Corn snake. We've had him for a year and I'm assuming he was 6 months when I bought him.

I don't know if I'll get pics from the breeder. I guess I could ask of pics from her recent litters. From the sounds of it she might have a few to choose from when we go. Which is fine with me, then Joey gets to pick one out (which he wants to do).

I also kinda screwed up my left hand a bit lol. I think I popped my pinky out of socket and then back in (like the joint where it attaches to the hand). I caught it in between the wires and I heard a "pop". My friend helping me heard it too lol. I thought I just cracked a knuckle really god or something, but it started hurting really bad last night and this morning I can't move it at all without some form of pain. I'd go to the doctor but my family is really weird about those. I'd get yelled at for going before I gave it a shot at a home remedy. So its wrapped all to hell and I can only move my pinky at the middle joint and up. I can't move it much at all from the base of the hand. The muscle that runs down that side of the hand also feels torn or stretched. 

Work may be a bit upset, I serve kids food. I can barley grip a coffee cup, how am I to grip a spoon or tongs? oh well I've worked with worse


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ugg we went to my LPS and spent an hour petting the lop eared bunnies. My bf was all over them and before long he had a pile of cuteness sleeping in their cage. I almost caved, I was so close!! lol I also told him "to heck with your other birthday gift, I'm getting you a rabbit." he was like "no, no we'll get one together. I can't make you pay for all of that. Maybe at the end of the summer we'll have the extra cash." giggle.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm as excited as you are for bunny!!  Baby bunny pics!!

The wire bottom is a no-no. Remove is, cover it with newspaper, aspen, fleece but don't let him stay on the wire. Some people think it's okay but that's mostly breeders who need the economical benefit of the wire bottom for cleaning many bunnies. House bunnies don't need the grill to stand on and in fact they can warp their toes or get a nail stuck in it. 
Anyway, what was the breed rabbit you guys are getting?? and how old is he going to be when you pick him up?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

It'll be a mini rex and he'll be under a year old. hmm I'll have to drop the top level so the ramp works with the new height (missing wire grate)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

He can jump  AND oh I forgot a mini rex. I need a photo overload.
http://www.paw-talk.net/forums/f27/baby-bunnies-60941.html?highlight=baby+bunnies
That's a link to my baby bunnies thread including breeder's pics of my mini rex (I didn' t get her as a baby, I adopted her off her neglective owner at 2 yrs old) 
Disregard the molting comment on the velvet I made in the PM. Mini rexes don't molt like a heathen bunny from hell because they lack the undercoat (the one that sheds).


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

They are soooo CUTE!! I can't wait to get one of my own. I know he'll be a jumper but thats ok too, the top isn't open. I go a day off tomorrow and I'm hoping to get over to my friends house to get rid of the grate and drop the 2nd level down. I have plastic bowl for water but to be honest I think I'll use a water bottle. I need something that wont get litter/food/poop in it. I'd feel all grossed out. If my bird gets one seed in her water its changed immediately. A water bottle will help. I planned on getting at least two maybe I'll just get a few more and always have a clean one on hand. I do have a food bowl I'm hoping he wont be able to get his little mouth around and tip but live and learn right?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha I went through so many bowls!! When Petcetera existed they sold these heavy clay wide brim bowls. Best 10$ I ever spent! lol


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol I'm going to attempt to find a better one but the one I have now doesn't have a lip on the rim. Then again I don't put it past him to flip it over from the bottom. He's just going to be a little guy, I mean how much weight can he really flip? I guess I'll find out


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

@[email protected] you'll find out!!

It's all good, sometimes I let Acacia eat off the floor when I put her pellets in a slimcat ball. As long as the floor of the cage is kept clean it shall be fine!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

thats another thing, what type of food do I go for? Pellets or the stuff that lets you see what in it? Along with a big bag of hay, alfalfa, a few treats...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so I think I might be getting one of these guys. They'll be 8 weeks the middle July and I don't think they will all disappear in a month but they are so flipping cute It wouldn't surprise me. I really like the reds and brokens. Although the opal is really cute too. I guess these will be my baby pictures 

http://sjccrazyharerabbitry.webs.com/babies.htm


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Only get pellets. The only 2 brands I'll feed or reccommend are Oxbow and Martins. For a baby up until a year old he should only eat alfalfa hay and alfalfa pellets. Unlimited hay. the pellets I think 1/2 cup a day. No veggies or fruit until he's AT LEAST 10-11 months old. Some people feed it before without problems but meh, why risk it? And never feed him "bunny" treats from the stores with seeds and sugars. Bunnies are not rodents and do not need seeds like rodents do. It's really hard to find treats in the store which are safe, so I make my own! (I can share recipes) 

UYTREW#$%^&*[email protected]#$% Those babies ARE SO CUTE!!! and they have a sable (which is what Acacia is) I love them all!! my mini rex was broken and she was a sweet heart but I really like the solid "otters" they have! Oh my how precious!!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

She uses Purina fiber 3 pellets for her bunnies. I'll get a bag of those then. She also said she has an open grated bottom but she puts pieces of wood down so their not on grate all the time. That would work for me right?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

She's a breeder and her standards are different. 
I would never use a grate bc I feel a bunny's home should be as comfortable as possible. I could never risk a broken nail either. I don't thin they're very necessary for a house bunny (let alone, ethical) But that's my opinion. Nobody involved with the rescue here condones wire grates either. 
Breeders just use them because they need to clean up after many many bunnies. The poop falls in the grates and they make for easy quick cleanup. But I don't like them.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, better safe than sorry. On a side note picked up some extra cash today. I sold my Wii and everything with it for 70 bucks. I'm hoping to sell my wii fit board for 20 or 30 bucks as well. I just wasn't playing it enough for me to validate having it. I play my xbox more often and I really don't need both. I'm going to go out and get some bedding and food tomorrow. Maybe more. We'll see what I have left. I do want to save some of that for ice cream


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh! Whats the difference between Timothy hay and Alfalfa? I'm pre shopping online and there are a lot of timothy hays but not that many alfalfa hays? Should I get both?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh and I just saw this on "Pet Keeping with Marc Morrone" He had a giant bed of that wheat grass for pets and his bunny is going to town on that thing. Would it be alright to get some as a good treat for the first few months?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol I sold my sister's wii bundle for 225$!! It had the wii fit board and tonnes of games though. She moved and needed the cash. 
Timothy is a stronger hay, more common and adults should eat it as the main type of grass hay. You can find other types of dried hays; botanical, oat, wheat, and some others. Sure, they're totally fine for bunny BUT as a compliment to the timothy. My bunny will devour a bag of oxbow botanical hay (it has flowers in it) in a week. She just loves it! It's a great way to encourage bunnies to eat their hay. So you can buy the wheat hay but mix it with the alfalfa. 
Alfalfa hay is high in calcium and some fats. It is reccommended that baby bunnies and older-inactive bunnies eat it to grow and maintain weight. Adults should not be fed alfalfa, and likewise, babies should not be solely fed timothy. Timothy hay is for healthy adults, I don't know how else to describe it. It won't hurt a baby bunny but there's not enough fats and calcium for him to grow. 
Alfalfa hay for an adult though, can cause excess calcium buildup which they cannot naturally eliminate and likely cause bladder sludge, which in turn, equals painful bladder stones. 
So, hay is an integral part of their diet. Their diet should consist of 75% hays. You can mix them, make your own, add dried herbs, and all that to be creative and keep bunny interested. A lot of the time you'll see people just feed pellets because they think bunnies should eat a more "substantial" diet but this makes bunny fat and unhealthy. Some times if it seems my bunny is hanging out by her food dish waiting for pellets I'll simply add extra hay and keep her pellets for a while. Hay is #1 so for a baby bunny, you should feed alfalfa. 
-edit- 75% hay is for an adult bunny, babies can have more pellets as long as he doesn't stop eating hay!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so totally did some shopping today and got a bunch of stuff. The first pic shows what I got for the pet taxi -a small water bottle and ceramic food dish. It also shows the "kitten harness" I got on the stuffed bunny. I'm hoping its small enough. The second picture shows the bag of alfalfa, and bag of food (Timothy hay infused) and the bedding I grabbed. Also it shows the plastic food dish I got along with the large water bottle I have attached to the side. I did save my receipt in case something was amiss but I think I did ok. 

edit: Also got rid of the grated bottom and thinking of cutting it up to turn into a third floor now that I have the extra space above the second


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's the link to the food 
http://www.petco.com/product/14643/Kaytee-Timothy-Complete-Rabbit-Food.aspx

edit: after reading the reviews I'm thinking of returning this one for a different food. Off to read more reviews!

edit edit: *face palm* look what I just found http://www.petco.com/product/108410/Kaytee-Forti-Diet-Pro-Health-Food-for-Juvenile-Rabbits.aspx


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright well a few things happened since last post. I went to my friends house to work on the cage when an ingenious idea hit me. Seeing how I'm not using the bottom grate I could use that to cover the wooden ramp I made. I'll get better traction and a chew determent. I made sure to bend down/over any little piece of metal sticking out so there are NO edges for him to catch himself on. The grate is bent over to fit over the top of the ramp and over each side and then enough onto the back to just hold it to the wood. It's the only piece of grating in the cage and because its on the ramp and its got wood directly under it, that it'll be ok right? I returned the old food and got the juvenile stuff, there was nothing but good reviews online.

On the suckier side of things the jig is up. Due to our car deciding to over heat I had to pick my BF up from class with bunny food in the back seat. I totally spaced it until he said something. We had already dealt with the over heating car and I was tired/frustrated so I told him "well, (insert naughty word). Surprise! your getting a bunny for your b-day." He was very excited about it and then realized we had to drive home with the heat on (its 87 degrees here today) just to keep the car from getting too hot. But now that we're home again he's kinda excited. He's asked me what all I've gotten so I told him what I've bought but he's NOT seeing any pictures of it all until he gets the bunny.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi!! Kitty harness should be fine, mini rexes are a plumper breed. Think Labrador retrievers and beagles (in dog comparison) so the harness should fit him nicely. The ceramic dish seems untippable so you're awesome there! 
I had dragged up reviews of the food online before I saw you returned it. I don't see a need for the gimmicky extra bits of hay.. He should eat like 97% more hay than what that food offers!! lol I know you know that but some people might think that it has enough hay and not buy a separate bag :/ Anyway, the juvenile kind is good  Try to compare it with this brand : http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/products/type/detail?object=1543 Oxbow is the best brand and I chose my brand based on its GA to this food. (Acacia doesn't really like Oxbow, so Martins has comparable quality) Kaytee is probably fine as long as it's got high fibre content and low sodium/fats/bad proteins. (*goes to find kaytee juvy food ga)
Your grate on wood idea is fantastic! It won't harm him (just keep his nails trimmed) and it will prolong the life of the wood shelf!! YAY. (Never thought of that earlier)
The Kaytee juvy food is a bit low in fibre, so make sure he eats tonnes and tonnes of hay and no treats!! (only hay based treats)
So he knows he's getting the bunny?? Shucks! Oh well. Now the stress can be shared between you two as you shop together! 
One more note, The Carefresh is one of the best litters out there, however, in order to litter box train- he will need a dfferent substrate (if you will) in the litter pan so he can tell the difference. I use shredded newspaper but mini rexes have less hair on their hocks and consequently I ran into some infections. Yesterday's News is a good one but if you find something else make sure it won't impact if digested (corn, crystal, clay litters are a big no-no) 

I'm getting excited!! When are you picking up the little baby?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I saw some pellet form of bedding as well so I'll go check them out in a few weeks. We're not getting the little guy until early/mid August, lol although we're not far off from having everything we need. I'd rather be ready ahead of time because time is going to fly soon. 

3 weeks until our week long fourth of July vacation, then just 4 weeks after that and we'll be visiting both of our parents (his are in Yankton SD and mine are in St. Paul MN). The breeder I've been in contact with is about an hour north of St. Paul MN so we're going to see my parents last (their also the farthest away). The day after we have him we'll drive back to Joey's folks in Yankton SD (about 6 1/2 hours), and then from Yankton SD to Rapid City SD the next day (about 6 hours). Overall the little guy will travel probably close to 700 miles in 3 days. A long way to go but it'll all be worth it.

Side note bought a burlap sack from a local fleet/farm store for a $1.50, will this work as a good temporary bedding in the traveling cage? I can go get more they have tons of them.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh and ok no wheat grass as a treat until he's 12 months and older lol. Just lots and lots of hay. All he can eat! I might have to try to find bigger bags of alfalfa lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

There's no end to the hay. Some folks here have non-finicky bunnies who eat the grass hay from farm harvests. My bunny would never eat it though :/ It would lose any value by the time she gave in! lol 
Yep, the burlap is fine! And it take odors well, you can try putting it with your dirty laundry for a few days before you take him home so he will have your new scent on it for the ride home, but try to also get something from the breeder with her smell!  
That's a long ways off!! You sure will be prepared! Not like me, impulse byb adoptee. I couldn't be happier with my little brat but you know...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah my bird has discovered it (its draped across the back of a chair) and dubbed it hers to sit on lol. I planned on just having them out around the house for a while to pick up smells from the house. I also planned on bringing 2 gallon zip lock bags. One to stuff with bedding from his cage and the other for a few scoops of food for transitioning purposes. 

I'm totally getting two more burlap sacs then, I'll throw the old one out after each day he's in there. 

And we're fine with endless alfalfa hay. Around the one year mark I'll start introducing timothy hay and adult pellet.

Another good thing that has come out of him finding out- we can look at super cute bunny pics together on the interwebs! We've sat here for the past half hour "awwing" over bunny pictures


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so it might be sooner than August. We might get the little guy just after the fourth of July. From what I can tell most people say babies need their mothers until 6-8 weeks depending on size and health. We're going to be going through there the weekend after the fourth and they'll be 1-2 days from 6 weeks old then. Maybe we get one then. If so I will be spamming this site with cute, adorable pictures. well regardless I'll be spamming pictures its just when.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Gaaah!! Yes pics pics!! 
You're definitely ready I think


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I think the only things I'm missing is a litter box, extra litter, and a leash. aside from two more burlap sacks


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, so exciting!  Best of luck with Bunny keeping! My best friend has a bunny (a rescue), and I am not joking, IT IS A CANNIBAL! LOL. Hope yours doesn't become flesh eating.

(hope I didn't scare you !!  )


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh no, lol I have experience with cannibalistic animals. My bird LOVES chicken! hahahaha


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

congrats... i wanted a bunny i was going to buy a chicken coop for it but they were to expencive


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

We've talked about getting one for over a year now and It just seems right. He's going into his final year of college and could use a stress reliever outside out video games. He needs something that will sit on his lap and fall asleep on a rough day, and will lower his blood pressure with just a pet on his cute little head.

He had one before and he loved his little mini rex. Lived just over 10 years too (kinda surprised but I guess it worked out alright) and at the end was blind. I guess his eyes whited over at about 9 but Joey worked with him until he was at least comfortable with him handling him.

Hoping to hear from the breeder today. I kinda spammed her inbox keeping her updated on whats happening on my end, but I did ask her which dates work better for her. July 9th or August 10th/11th so we'll see what she says


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not sure every bunny is necessarily going to sit on his laps and be okay with 'cuddling'. Sure mini rexes are the best breed for that but it really depends on the breeder's socialisation habits. o.o I hope everything works out for the best though and you do get a well-rounded socialised one! But every bunny I met other than my own mini rex would rather stay on the floor and do their own thing, coming up to me on their own time.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

If we get him young enough by the time he's 4 or 5 years old he'll better lol. My bf has a method for getting the guy comfy in laps. I asked what and he told me to wait and see. He used to do it with his old bunny all the time.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, conditioning them should work. Might not be in the best interest of every rabbit though, I'm glad you're getting a baby mini rex then! I don't know what it is with them that they are more docile and tolerant. Maybe their inbreeding has eliminated more of the nervous-ness that most bunnies have about being picked up, along with them being soo soft!! When my grandmother pet my minirex for the first time she nearly died with excitement!! lol She loved her so much! 
It also helped that she was so tolerant when she ran into health problems (retrobulbar disease, chronic abscesses and obesity) due to bad breeding and a bad owner before I got her. Because she was up a lot getting medicine and drained!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe. Upon further investigation (and just an excuse to look at the baby pictures) I've discovered that 2-3 litters were born a week before the others. So some will be 7 weeks old in July. Maybe we will get one then.
Oh! What would you recommend for the best chew toys? I have access to lots of wood (of all different kinds) tons of cardboard boxes (big and little) and I'm not past making or buying something.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

First, experiment with what type of toy he might enjoy. My m-r Akina didn't like toys really and preferred to be out exploring and sleeping with the dog and cat. My bunny Acacia now loves rattles and chewing on cardboard. 
I bought some toys (like small animal kabobs with replaceable wood and mineral chews) and stuffed toys but she doesn't really like them. You can get baby rattles, cat toys and old phone books-tissue boxes. I like saving paper bags from the cafe and filling it with hay and raisins. Or a tissue box and she can pull out al the tissues. Cardboard boxes from the supermarket (they'll just give them to you for free) make great toys! And with multiples you can cut holes and make tunnels and caves. Another thing, cat tunnels. They're made crinkly and my bunny just loves that! 
As with any toy (and I'm sure you know bc of the bird) check them for chew marks and consumption. Some baby rattles have rubber grips that bunny might like to chew.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ok I can get tons of boxes from work for free. I think I might use a tissue box with some hay stuffed in there for a while. I'll make up some wood chewers and then have some cardboard around as well. A rattly is a cute idea. I was thinking of making a ball of bells (attaching a bunch of bells together). My bird has one and absolutely loves it so maybe he will too. Still waiting on hearing back form the breeder, I got my fingers crossed, my legs crossed, my toes crossed and anything else crossed hoping we can get one in July


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes a ball of bells would be an awesome toy!! Actualy I might steal that idea  thanks!

I have my fingers and toes crossed too for July! Waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol go ahead. I've got an idea I want to play with but I need to get the bells and string first. If I figure it out To where they can't get the string I'll make a video and send it to you. 
I've been looking up DIY bunny toys. I think by far the cutest one is the old rag with a few knots in it. Two weeks from today and I'll be heading up to my parent's cabin.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Breeder just got back to me! She lets them go as early as 6 weeks so looks like we'll be getting one in July!!!! I'm literally doing a happy wiggle


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

he'll be 6-7 weeks old so be prepared for a thread full of little baby pictures!!!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so she also updated which babies were girls and boys and there are a lot of boys! lol All of the reds, both chocolates, two blacks and the sable point are all boys. All of the brokens were girls and there were two blacks that were girls. two girls are also on hold, but we may still pick one. It's now down to who's personality speaks to my bf the most. He'll also name him/her. We're for sure getting one the 6th of July and be prepared for a new thread either that day or the next titled "Our New Baby Bunny!!" lol. Upon which you will be spammed with pictures :-D


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

girl bunnies are not as "cuddly" as the rare cuddly bunny. Females need to be spayed - just a friendly reminder!! But yes that's awesome! I love sables. I'm going to go look at the website again


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yup, otherwise they can get ovarian cancer. Regardless of the gender their getting fixed. I'm pretty sure we're getting a boy though. She's got plenty to spare  Like I told her "we'd love to say we want this one but we're going to need to see personalities before we choose" lol He's going to be a pet so he'd got to have personalitiy


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely! Her sables are nice looking btw. My bunny is sable but with a dutch collar :/ I didn't know that was a 'thing'! lol
Anyway, I noticed some of her bunnies are fat! lol mini rexes are prone to it, so be careful  It was hard to put my m-r on a diet bc she loved everything so much! 
I'm super excited to see which one you choose now, since they're all gorgeous! I like the reds, otters, sables.. I love them all! I didn't even know rew could be bred into mini rexes but I guess it makes sense.. I just feel bad bc nobody wants them

:< Not around here at least.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know the exact conditions of the farm so for all I know they don't have enough room to not be chunky lol. Or maybe their showing baby fat? I honestly ave no idea, lol. I guess I'd rather have to choose from chunky bunnies than skinny bunnies. I'm excited too. This weekend Joey's folks are coming in, next weekend we head up to my parent's cabin and then the weekend after that I'll be heading home with Bunbun (thats what I'm calling him until he gets a name). Time will FLY! Especially that last week because I'll be surrounded by about 20-30 family and friends for the fourth of July pot luck and party


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That sounds like an easy wait! ^.^ Having people around you to distract you. My bunny's nickname is Bunbun too!! Her name is Acacia (ah-KAYSH-ah) but Matt started calling her Bunny, so that's her alternate name


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol hey I got a question. I picked up some "poly-rope" at the local hardware store for under two bucks and I was wondering if I could coat a ball in it for an out of cage toy? And can I use it in the cage for hanging stuff. Or is there a better type of rope to use (if so I'm only out a buck fifty)?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hm. I never tried that for cage toys. I would be concerned with the weather proof resin its coated in tbh.. I used it for Acacia in my old house for tying her outside (her leash was too short for her gallivantying) but she never chewed it...
To be safe, just use old untreated shoelaces for tying in the cage. Or even better, flexible willow and bark string.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

alright I'll see what I can find. I'm also looking for alfalfa seeds to start growing my own as my "treat" to him for the first year or so. Any thing you'd suggest there?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

phht never even thought of growing it!! lol That's a fantastic idea! Though, I would refer to the great world of the internet on growing tips- my thumbs are brown.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol I want to have some form of treat for the first year for training purposes so I thought what can I give him out of alfalfa and juvi food? more alfalfa just home grown and fresh! lol i found 2000 organic seeds online for cheap so I think i'm buying lol http://www.amazon.com/000-ORGANIC-A...5&sr=1-2&keywords=alfalfa+seeds+for+sprouting


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

wow 1.00?! Yay!!!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yea its under 5 bucks with shipping. I looked around at local gardening stores but its kinda an odd thing to ask for so they didn't have any. I'm thinking in a year or so of getting a potted apple tree, or asking around on craigslist as to whose got an apple tree I can cut branches off of lol.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's also a good idea  I'd be terrified of pesticides (namely bc my neighbor has been on a joy spree with his chemical can lately). I used to live in a nice area where little pollution affected wild grases and flowers (and blueberries!) so since I'm far from that Bunny will have to wait until late July to get more (blueberry season)


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ooo! Up at my lake place there is a whole hillside of wild blueberries and I know their chemical free because their our neighbor's and he knows I love them. I might have to pick and freeze some for the little guy. Also if I can find some we have wild strawberries, wild blackberries, and wild raspberries. When I was younger I would get hungry and go into the woods with a bowl. lol It never came back full but my belly would be stuffed


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok well I've gotten some more things lol. I got a blue, hard plastic "bin" that I strung two stainless steel wires over to make a hay bin with the wires to hold the hay down. I made sure to get stainless steel and not galvanized. 
I've picked up a lava block chewer with little bits off wood glued to it (I'm assuming with pet safe glue) from a LPS. I also picked up this wooden stick ball thing. It's got wooden sticks that form together to make a ball, but its got another white ball in the middle. It was also from the LPS. 
I also got some random wooden stuff from michaels (craft store) for more play things. 
Our local fleet/farm store had Alfalfa cubes so naturally I picked up those. 
I also grabbed a bunch of boxes from work (I plan on making a box maze) but I also turned one into a hidey hole for the top level. I've attached the box to the cage so he cant move it and accidentally fall off of the top level in his sleep (if he sleeps there)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds great! Make sure the Michael's craft wood isn't stained or treated-
The lava thing might be ignored and it's not necessary for bunny's nutrition but might be a fun toy 
You really got yourself together for this bun! I'm happy for you guys


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

When I wen to Michaels I went directly to the "wood" section. As far as I know their untreated, they don't look like they have stains or poly on them. I got the lava thing as a toy, more for another chewing thing that'll hopefully keep his every growing teeth at bay lol.

I've also pulled in my metal grates (bunny barricades) that makes those wire shelves. We lost one so they were just laying around. I was trying to convince myself we didn't need them when we moved but I just couldn't. Now I see why lol.

I'll upload a few new pictures in a bit


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ok so the first picture is the new stuff in the cage. you can see the hidey hole I made him and the wire grate over the ramp. The second picture is my bunny travel bag. The only thing not pictured is the burlap sacs, thats because their rolling around the floor with some dirty and clean clothes lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Perfect! It's like your preparing to go to the hospital to give birth or something! lol this is great


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol well I am bringing a baby home XD


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

got a box maze made up. And its completely collapsible! I used that rope I bought only at the tops of the boxes to hole them together and cut a bunch of holes in it lol. I'm thinking he'l like this once I get some shredded paper from work (the shred papers all the time) and some other toys in there.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness that's Awesome!!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks! It was super easy to make overall, the hardest thing was poking the holes and threading the string lol. And what I love is it doubles as a backing on his cage between him and the wall (where there are a few cords). When he's in his cage he's not needing the maze but when he comes out he can't get back there anyways. I struggled with it yesterday but I had a good brain wave today and figured my conundrum out lol. Your more than welcome to steal any idea I've come up with lol. Whats awesomeness if you dont share? lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

No it looks great and wil probably last him a while! My apartment is too small for something this nice (her condo is the biggest thing in the house as it is) Since I have to separate her and the cat when she comes out there is no floor space for a nice little cardboard maze. 
I just know Junior will love it!!


----------



## ClassicCharm (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Ivandert, congrats on the little addition to the family!

Your box maze is a super good idea, as is having the leash for him. Bunnies need lots of exercise or they can become overweight. I would consider lining the cage with something like carpet so he can get some traction when he moves around. Smooth plastic floors are harder for them to grip on and can hurt their legs. 

As for food, as a youngster he should have free choice alfalfa hay and a measured amount of young rabbit food. As an adult, he should have free choice timothy hay and aldult rabbit food. Always feed pellets because when feeding a mixed diet, they will pick and choose what tastes the best and will not always be eating a balanced diet, while with pellets, every pellet is balanced. I wouldn't recommend feeding any treats while he's a youngster, as they can throw off the balance of his food. Once he's an adult, treats such as carrots and lettuce are good. He can also have store-bought treats like timothy cubes or toys like this that are made of grass hays:
http://www.petvalu.com/in-our-store...la/toyschews/marshall-peters-woven-grass-ball

Looks like you're set with good shavings for the litter box. You might consider giving him a box on it's side or a hutch like this to hide in:http://www.petvalu.com/in-our-store/products/small-animal/oxbow-timothy-accessories-bungalow
Rabbits like to have something cave-like to sleep in. 

Also make sure you're comfortable handling nail clippers- either have someone who knows teach you or have a groomer/vet who can do them for you, and make sure there's a vet in your area who handles small pets. 

Most of all, enjoy him  Rabbits are lovely pets.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup I Laki has helped me with most of that over the 9 pages of talk lol. He does have a cave now, I made one to go on his top level. I would love to throw down a layer of carpet but I'm going to wait until I get him litter box trained. For food I have juvenile rabbit food, and 3 bails of alfalfa hay (until I get low and need to buy more lol) I also have alfalfa cubes and plan on growing fresh alfalfa (as his so called "treat" for the first year until he grows big enough for real treats). 
As for clipping nails I am very comfortable with that. I already clip my bird's and I used to help my mom with the dogs, and my sister with her bunny. 
I also have my vet lined up. I plan on getting the little guy into the vet within a week or so of being home.

Over the 9 pages a lot has been discussed and figured out lol


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Bunny mania has spread to my gaia online account lol. under two weeks until he starts his journey home!!!


----------



## ClassicCharm (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds like you're all set! Have so much fun


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

I have two bun-buns, they are adorable!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol Lionheads!!! They are sweet. xD
Leanna, your Gaia thing is adorable! All those bunnies ^.^
Counting down the days, I don't even know where June month went!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I wonder if bunnies are as addictive as bettas?? xD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

haha They shouldn't be! Of course they're cute but they get far more expensive! 
Bunnies lack an enzyme which makes pus liquid-y so when they get abscesses (and most do at some point) they need to see a vet and get on an antibiotic regimine. That's just one problem and I bring it up bc my bunny has one on her jaw
(again -_-) 
Bunnies frequently have tooth problems. My old bunny had to have a +200$ surgery to remove a tooth because it grew up into her eye duct and the others were not lined up right.
Bunnies NEED to be spayed and its reccommended they be neutered. 
After all this expense bunnies can make wonderful pets. They can be litter trained (if they're fixed) and they can be trained to do all kinds of things! 
But in direct answer, they're not as addicting as bettas because they require so much more financial stability and space! I got myself involved in the Bird and Small Animal Rescue in order to help out more bunnies


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

@Whittni OMG BUNNIES!!! Their sooo CUTE! lol. 

@Laki I know! June went super fast! there's less than a week left.

@teeneythebetta If they are I'm screwed lol

edit: hahaha Laki you posted a minute before I did. Didn't see that there. Yeah they are a bit more expensive but they make up for it in cute


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OO here's a question. What about salt licks? We picked up two little salt wheels from a farm supply store for under 2 bucks so its no big deal if we don't need them.


----------



## ClassicCharm (Jan 17, 2010)

I've never encountered salt licks being fed to rabbits. Presumably, there should be sufficient salt content in a complete pellet feed but I'll double check with the vet tech I work with.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Joey said he used to give one to his old bunny but he also used to live outdoors.

Side note: his parents came in town and saw everything we had for the little guy. Even his dad had to go "oh cute!" at the little harness lol. I can't wait to go pick him out. We're going to have to play with all of the boys she has and then pick which ever one boops or licks joey the most (by boop I mean nudge with nose).


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

She's right. There's no need for them. IF the bunny even licks them he'll just ingest more water as a result. but I wouldn't leave them in the cage bc it could replace the sodium content in his food and he could get sick. They are built to metabolise good pellet food and hay, not milk, excess calcium or sodium


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ok so once he gets past a year then I can give them to him.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The salt lick?? I wouldn't. 
I have never given salt to my rabbits. I know it probably won't hurt him but all the salt they need comes in their food and treats. 
On a side note, cleaning Acacia's condo today.. Been at it for 45 mins so far. My vacuum needs to charge and I have baking soda down on her carpet, her blankets are in the dryer and she's impatiently waiting in the bathroom/basement. She likes it in there but she's mad bc I clipped her nails and she wants to go sook in her house 
Oh the joys.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol alright, no salt lick for bunny then. I throw it outside for the squirrels or bring it up to our cabin for the deer (they are small wheels). I also picked up a pet nail trimmer, although I clip my bird's nails with a cuticle nipper I think a bunnies nails are going to be a bit thicker. Also grabbed a two sided brush, one with a soft comb and the other a soft bristle brush. I was also brainstorming aloud with my bf about the whole nail clipping dilemma. I was thinking of once a week sitting down with the guy, making him sit still, or at least calmly, (that might be tricky) and picking up each foot and playing with his toes. I'm hoping over time he'll get used to the idea, although at first he will not like it.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

When I was younger, a rabbit at my mom's work was killed in a lawn mower incident and she had babies left behind. Several people took the babies home to care for them and my mom took one. We only planned on temporarily keeping the baby until we felt she was old enough to be released (it was the wild type so..) all we had at the time was a 10 gallon tank w/ a screen top (was a hermit crab enclosure) and the bunny jumped up and knocked the top off, escaped and pooped under my brothers bed. xD that was the only bunny we ever had...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol this will be my first bunny, my bf's second. My sister had one and I helped her with it but she was also much much older than me (17 years) and it was very much her bunny. We're all excited here in the house. trying to wait patiently for the next 11 days lol but we keep going to the breeder's site and looking at the precious little guys!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol wild bunnies don't seem to make good pets! lol

You're getting a mini rex.. The brush might barely be used but it might be nice for bonding purposes. He will barely shed, and his molts will be cleaner than a double coated bunny!! I nearly die everytime Acacia molts. 
-and she's shedding now again T-T 

Counting down the days!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I got it more for bonding purposes anyways. I know their not big molters. It'll just be cute to get him "dolled" up and go places. This little guy is going to become popular around here. My LPS wants me to bring him in, our work wants to see him lol. I got to get him a bit more used to people first but I'm hoping to have a very social bunny in a few years


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Getting excited!!!! We're packing things up tonight and getting things ready. I put the bedding in the cage along with some alfalfa hay in the tub. I put some shredded newspaper, toilet paper and some dried straw into the hidey hole for bedding, if he wants it. We leave tomorrow for 9 days but we're getting him a week from tomorrow!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Getting excited!!!! We're packing things up tonight and getting things ready. I put the bedding in the cage along with some alfalfa hay in the tub. I put some shredded newspaper, toilet paper and some dried straw into the hidey hole for bedding, if he wants it. We leave tomorrow for 9 days but we're getting him a week from tomorrow!!!


Ooh! How exciting!! PLEASE SPAM THIS THREAD WITH CUTE PICTURES!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I plan on making him his own thread lol. I want to spam everyone!!! muahahaha


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol I can't wait!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

One week!! We're at Joey's folks place for the night. their kinda half way there so we split the trip into two days. There also the last place we'll have internet. The next time you hear from me I'll have the little guy!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lvandert said:


> One week!! We're at Joey's folks place for the night. their kinda half way there so we split the trip into two days. There also the last place we'll have internet. The next time you hear from me I'll have the little guy!!


EEEEEPPP! I'm excited for you!! Have a safe trip!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh traveling roughly 720 miles is nothing to us any more lol. We make the trip from Rapid City to Yankton, then to Saint Paul, and then back again about 3-5 times a year. That doesn't include any other side trips to Yankton (about 400 miles).


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Long trip for a bunny. I'm sure it's worth it though!
I was slightly disappointed there were no rabbit breeders directly in Rapid. :/


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Long trip for a bunny. I'm sure it's worth it though!
> I was slightly disappointed there were no rabbit breeders directly in Rapid. :/


Have you tried calling the humane society / other shelters? Some have small animals- rats, hamsters, guinea pigs, rabbits, etc.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Leanna (the op) is only buying from a breeder after a long deliberation with her bf. I always recommend adopting from shelters. I KNOW the usa has tonnes of bunnies in the shelters bc rabbits are the 3rd most dumped pet after dog and cats. 
Please see your shelters!! Foster if adoption is not an option


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright peoples, I'm going to make a thread "introducing Rummy Sampson Royle" so look there for pictures!


----------

